# Keine Quests in Eiskrone mehr



## Maxugon (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
Ich habe keine Quest mehr in Eiskrone ,habe den Erfolg aber noch nicht .Ich habe schon alle Stellen in Eiskrone abgesucht (Luftschiff,Schattengewölbe,Kreuzfahrerturm und Argentumvorhut).

thx


----------



## Darkfire936 (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenns keine gibt würde ich erstmal andere Gebiete durchquesten vielleicht stößt du so auf eine Quest die dich nach Eiskrone schickt und dort ne Questreihe startet.

First 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (14. Dezember 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Wenns keine gibt würde ich erstmal andere Gebiete durchquesten vielleicht stößt du so auf eine Quest die dich nach Eiskrone schickt und dort ne Questreihe startet.
> 
> First
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## abe15 (14. Dezember 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Wenns keine gibt würde ich erstmal andere Gebiete durchquesten vielleicht stößt du so auf eine Quest die dich nach Eiskrone schickt und dort ne Questreihe startet.
> 
> First
> 
> ...



Das ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, und Blizzard würde das auch nicht machen.
Ich hab einen Tipp für dich, der schon vielen Leuten mit deinem Problem geholfen hat:
Es gibt beim Hafen des Ansturms einen Ort für Questgeber, der in den Klippen verborgen liegt (schickt dich irgendwann eine Questreihe hin).
Dort gibt es dann eine Quest (die später Daily wird), dass man 5 Dokumente aus Kisten klauen soll. In diesem Kisten gibt es eine Dropchance, das ein Gegenstand dropt, der eine weitere Gruppenquestreihe startet. (3-4Qs)
Vielleicht hast du ja auch dies Qs noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe ich konnte helfen,
MfG abe15


----------



## Gothic_1234 (14. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/quest/list/4.210


----------



## Hubautz (15. Dezember 2008)

Hast du die Quests bei der Argentumvorhut (?) gemacht? Die schalten dann ein paar in Eiskrone frei.


----------



## vipern (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Erfolg in der Eiskrone. Habe da mit meiner Frau gequestet und hatten schon über 40 Quest da gemacht. Heute morgen wollte ich genau wissen wieviele ich hatte und sah das der Zähler auf Null gestellt ist. Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat. Oder hatte jemand schon mal das selbe? Gleich am Montag mprgen wieder ärgern.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Januar 2009)

vipern schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Erfolg in der Eiskrone. Habe da mit meiner Frau gequestet und hatten schon über 40 Quest da gemacht. Heute morgen wollte ich genau wissen wieviele ich hatte und sah das der Zähler auf Null gestellt ist. Weiß jemand was das zu bedeuten hat. Oder hatte jemand schon mal das selbe? Gleich am Montag mprgen wieder ärgern.



war bei mir vor ein paar tagen auch gewesen. jetzt sind die zähler nicht mehr auf null. (gerade mal wieder nachgeschaut)


----------



## matth3s (5. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wars in der Eiskrone auch an knappesten mit dem Erfolg, du musst am Ende auch die 5er Gruppenquests machen sonst reichts nicht.
Vor allem hängen an den 5er Gruppenqs z.t. ncoh lange solo qreihen dran


----------



## MadMat (5. Januar 2009)

moin.

ja auf der klippe gibts noch quests, wenn man zu dem geschickt wurde. (beim flugpunkt)
der kollege an der grossen nördlichen zitatelle schickt dich wohl dorthin, wenn du die quests dort soweit hast. dazu ist natürlich ne menge pre nötig (naja einiges). die eigentlich feindliche zitadelle wird dann (wie schon in anderen gebieten) freundlich und ist plötzlich ein lager.

wenn du (wie von einigen schon geschrieben) die tq am hafen des ansturms machst, ist in einer kiste manchmal auch ein "plan" - das ist eine kleine
neue questreihe.

grüße


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Januar 2009)

Bin jetzt auch Lev 79 - und bezweifel, dass mein gesamtes Questlog ausreicht, um 80 zu werden - vor allem Eiskrone finde ich ja so was von wääh .. schäbbig ... naja wenn ich noch ein wenig farmen und Instanzengänge drauflege reicht es gewiss bis Lev 80


----------



## Mitzy (5. Januar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, und Blizzard würde das auch nicht machen.
> Ich hab einen Tipp für dich, der schon vielen Leuten mit deinem Problem geholfen hat:
> Es gibt beim Hafen des Ansturms einen Ort für Questgeber, der in den Klippen verborgen liegt (schickt dich irgendwann eine Questreihe hin).
> Dort gibt es dann eine Quest (die später Daily wird), dass man 5 Dokumente aus Kisten klauen soll. In diesem Kisten gibt es eine Dropchance, das ein Gegenstand dropt, der eine weitere Gruppenquestreihe startet. (3-4Qs)
> ...



Ist das eine Ally spezifische Quest oder so?^^ Ich hab die q noch nich gesehen, den Erfolg aber schon. Ich guck aber heute abend oder irgendwann definitiv mal nach, danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





matth3s schrieb:


> Bei mir wars in der Eiskrone auch an knappesten mit dem Erfolg, du musst am Ende auch die 5er Gruppenquests machen sonst reichts nicht.
> Vor allem hängen an den 5er Gruppenqs z.t. ncoh lange solo qreihen dran



Die 5er Gruppen Quests kann man auch zu dritt machen, oder zu zweit, jenachdem. Ich hab sie in der Aufstellung Feuer Magier, Feuer Magier, Fury Krieger gemacht und geschafft.


Tipp von mir:
Die Quests von dem Lehner… Martin Lehner oder so ähnlich. Die musst du machen, da sie dich doch recht gut rumführen. Er ist hierbei an verschiedenen Orten, da musst du mal gucken, sorry, hab die Daten nicht (ich hab keine Quest AddOns oder ähnliches, ich orientiere mich am Quest Text).
Viel Erfolg noch beim suchen, Eiskrone ist ein schönes Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Der counter der zurückgesetzt wird, dass habe ich auch. Ich habe den Erfolg bekommen obwohl der counter bei 0 steht. Insofern würde ich mal behaupten, es muss nicht stimmen, was der counter anzeigt. Ein anderer Freund hat in den Grizzlyhügeln laut anzeige 450 quests gemacht- najaaaaa *schmunzel*


----------



## vipern (5. Januar 2009)

matth3s schrieb:


> Bei mir wars in der Eiskrone auch an knappesten mit dem Erfolg, du musst am Ende auch die 5er Gruppenquests machen sonst reichts nicht.
> Vor allem hängen an den 5er Gruppenqs z.t. ncoh lange solo qreihen dran



Schön wäre es ja wenn es bei mir auch knapp wäre. Bloß mein Zähler ist einfach wieder auf null obwohl ich schon über 40 Quest gemacht habe.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Januar 2009)

vipern schrieb:


> Schön wäre es ja wenn es bei mir auch knapp wäre. Bloß mein Zähler ist einfach wieder auf null obwohl ich schon über 40 Quest gemacht habe.




war bei mir vor ein paar tagen auch gewesen. jetzt sind die zähler nicht mehr auf null. (gerade mal wieder nachgeschaut) 

(zum zweiten mal geschrieben)


----------



## youngceaser (5. Januar 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du wiedersprichst dich schon im ersten satz ich habe keine q mehr habe aber den erfolg noch nicht mekrst du nicht das da was nicht stimmen kann und zweitens was willst du uns damit sagen müssen wir uns den rest noch denken ( Wo gibts noch q drops, qlager welche ich ausgelassen habe )


----------



## marcloker (5. Januar 2009)

"unten links" gibt es noch eine eskortierquest, und die mobs da drum herum droppen eine quest. irgendwas mit splittern oder so....


----------



## N00ky (5. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> du wiedersprichst dich schon im ersten satz ich habe keine q mehr habe aber den erfolg noch nicht mekrst du nicht das da was nicht stimmen kann und zweitens was willst du uns damit sagen müssen wir uns den rest noch denken ( Wo gibts noch q drops, qlager welche ich ausgelassen habe )



Satzzeichen wären auch mal gut gewesen...

Also zum Thema:

Hast du die Quests von dem Lehner (oder wie der Bursche auch immer heißt) gemacht?

Die beginnen im Süd-Westen vor der Eiskronenzitadelle.

Die 5er-Gruppen-Quests werden ebenfalls benötigt. Zusätzlich gibt es im Nord-Osten einen liegenden NPC, den man durch mehrere Quests retten muss.

Des weiteren gibt es im Osten des kleinen Berges im Herzen der Eiskrone noch ein paar NPCs, die Quests und Dailys im Angebot haben.

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch die Knochenhexe ein und im Westen beim Hafen des Ansturms, der kleine Vorsprung dort.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. Januar 2009)

matth3s schrieb:


> Bei mir wars in der Eiskrone auch an knappesten mit dem Erfolg, du musst am Ende auch die 5er Gruppenquests machen sonst reichts nicht.
> Vor allem hängen an den 5er Gruppenqs z.t. ncoh lange solo qreihen dran



Man MUSS nicht alle Gruppenquests solo machen.. ich habe noch gut 5 Gruppenquests offen, und kam trotzdem auf über 140Quests.

und zum Thema:

warst du am Dalaran Flugplatz und hast dir von dem Typen die Quest geholt, wo er dich zur Himmelsbrecher schickt?(K.a obs ds für Horde gibt.. müsste aber eigentlich so sein, dann in deinem Falle auf Orgrimms Hammer (oder wie das Flugschiff heißt)
Denn ich glaube, durch diese Quests werden auf dem Flugschiff noch welche Freigeschaltet... Ich kann mich aber auch Irren. ;<


----------



## Hubautz (5. Januar 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Tipp von mir:
> Die Quests von dem Lehner… Martin Lehner oder so ähnlich.



Matthias Lehner heisst der Bub.  Matthias Lehner - Arthas Menethil



Mitzy schrieb:


> (ich hab keine Quest AddOns oder ähnliches, ich orientiere mich am Quest Text).



Naja anscheinend nicht so richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grundsätzlich werden in Eiskrone einige Quest erst durch eigenes Vorankommen freigeschaltet. Wichtig ist, die Quests bei der Argentumvorhut zu machen und schauen, dass man u.a. das Quest, wo man als Geist Seuchenhunde füttern muss macht. Das schaltet dann wieder neue frei. Es gibt in Eiskrone mehr als genung Quests um den Erfolg zu bekommen.


----------



## mendozino (5. Januar 2009)

Also wenn du in der Argentumvorhut alle Quests gemacht hast bis der Kreuzritter erlöst ist und du dann alle Quests auf dem Flugschiff Agmars Hammer gemacht hast (die täglichen sind nicht notwendig) sowie die Gruppenaufgaben bis zum Tor Corprethar inklusive der Questreihe des Todeskriegers mit den abschliessenden Gruppenquests Ritter des Blutes, des Frosts und des Unheiligen, du dann das Schattengewölbe freigespielt hast, die Folgeaufgaben bis zur Knochenhexe inklusive der Arenaquestreihe, du dann die Questreihe in den Fleischwerken gemacht hast sowie die Quests zum Hafen des Ansturms, dann kann es nur an den fehlenden Drops liegen. Du bekommst in einer Truhe im Hafen des Ansturms ein Dokument das eine sehr interessante Questreihe startet (ca. 2-3 Quests) und du bekommst in den Fleischwerken ein Ghoulbeil welches auch eine Quest startet. Übrigens gibt es bei den Fleischwerken noch eine Begleitquest (im Nordwesten) die ab und zu nicht sichtbar ist weil schon jemand anders die macht und in einer Höhle in Ymirheim gibt es noch eine Gruppenquest um einen gefangenen "Gesichtslosen" zu befreien indem man einen Elitewächter um den Schlüssel erleichtert.
Wenn du das alles gemacht hast dürftest du 5-10 Quests mehr haben als zum Achievement notwendig sind.

Wichtig ist, immer mal wieder zurück aufs Schiff zu gehen, da sind nach Erledigung einiger Quests neue vorhanden. Einfach solange Quests machen bis die Ausrufezeichen blau sind.


----------



## ulose (5. Januar 2009)

Versuchs hiermit: http://de.wowhead.com/?zone=210#quests
Dann Dropdownbox "Auf Karte anzeigen" fraktion einstellen. Dann siehst Du alle Questgeber.

Ausserdem sollte man die Questreihen nicht vergessen, die mit einem Drop beginnen.


----------



## irata1959 (5. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wars ein LEHRLING in der Höhle , der einen Qeust dropte für diese ARENA Quest reihe in der Stadt im Norden startete .

damit hab ichs dann auf fast 150 queste geschafft . 

Bei 97 dachte ich auch es gibt NIX mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du den CARTOGRAPHER hast , kannst du dir auf der Karte die QUESTGIVER anzeigen lassen .
Die ! hab ich abgeflogen , und damit nochmal > 20 Queste gefunden .


----------



## ThEDiciple (5. Januar 2009)

Hab Eiskrone bist jetzt 131 quest gemacht und immer noch welche offen also irgentwie macht ihr was falsch ^^ evt mal die quests hier bei buffed durchgehn manche sind sehr versteckt. Z.B die q reihe mit dem geisterkind unter der eiszitadelle (startet mit der http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13386) den man dann an verschiedenen orten immer wieder antrifft und aufgrund der geistergestallt manchmal übersehen wird.

Auch aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher bekam ich nachdem ich diese quest-reihe dort abgeschlossen hatte und mein ich auch respektvoll bei den rittern der schwarzen klinge geworden bin oben beim schattengewöble 2 neue quests an den kontrollkugeln da draußen hinterm flugmeister, die quests dort starteten auch nochmal eien questreihe wo man auch u.a die 3 Todesritter-Reiter killen muss (Blut, Eis, Unholy)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Januar 2009)

Hm da fällt mir eine Frage ein: Und zwar zu der Quest: "Eine Bitte an die Bewahrer", hier soll man mit einem Erzdruiden bei der Argentumvorhut bei Eiskrone sprechen ... das Problem ist nur, ich finde den Druiden nicht - auch Questhelper markiert in diesem speziellen Fall nichts .. weis jemand Rat ?


----------



## N00ky (5. Januar 2009)

87.76 in Eiskrone, gibt es eine Druidin in der Argentumhut.

Die musst du ansprechen und sie eröffnet dir ein Portal in die Mondlichtung, dort steht ein dicker Baum, der gibt dir die nächste Quest....


----------



## mendozino (5. Januar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Hm da fällt mir eine Frage ein: Und zwar zu der Quest: "Eine Bitte an die Bewahrer", hier soll man mit einem Erzdruiden bei der Argentumvorhut bei Eiskrone sprechen ... das Problem ist nur, ich finde den Druiden nicht - auch Questhelper markiert in diesem speziellen Fall nichts .. weis jemand Rat ?



Die Druidin ist nicht markiert sondern antwortet nur wenn man sie anspricht. Am einfachsten findest du die wenn due /target Erzdruidin machst z.B. oder den Namen einsetzt


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Alternativ wenn Du so verpeilt bist wie ich nimmst Du das Dalaran-Portal nach Darnassus und von dort aus den Greifen nach Moonglade. Funktioniert so auch, dauert aber halt länger.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Januar 2009)

Also, ich habe die Koordinaten 87.76 sehr genau abgesucht und bei mir steht dort definitiv nix - ausser Berge und ein paar Bäume ... ich glaube ich werde  den Weg von davatar nehmen ...

OK Edit: Habe sie gefunden, aber sie macht kein Portal ... na ich versuchs nochmal


----------



## Hexenprocess. (24. Februar 2009)

Ja hi auch, wollte den beitrag hier mal gleich nutzen um meine frage los zu werden.
Undzwar geht es um die Quest , wo man als Ghul in Zul Drak andere Ghule füttern muss, welche man
bei dem Dicken in Zeramas bekommt.. & die nur sichtbar ist, wenn man diesen halsreif trägt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Nun aber zu meinem Problem , ich hab die quest damals gemacht, hab es aber leider ein 
bissl verwürfelt ,die abzugeben ,bevor ich die eigentliche questreihe beende.

Nun hab ich die eigentliche questreihe beendet , die mit den ghulen noch im log gehabt & konnte aber nich mehr abgeben. Der "npc" war ja dann keiner mehr ,sondern ein normaler mob.

Ist das jetzt ausschlaggebend für weitere quests für die Eiskrone?
Denn ich steh mit demselben Problem da...
habe atm 128 / 140 Q´s.

Hab sämtliche gebiete durchgequestet .. selbst die begleitquest damals.
alle grp quest´s etc.pp. 
würde halt gern wissen , ob das mit der ghul gefütterei noch wichtig wäre dann müsste ich 
mich mal mit den gm´s unterhaltn, sofern da hilfe kommt...

habe auch alle bei der argentumvorhut gemacht, schattengewölbe frei ,todesanhöhe , fleischwerke habe ich auch gemacht..
sämtliche reiterquests , kreuzfahrerturm , jotunheim bei der hexe.. arena ...

aber vlt. bin ich ja doch arg blind oder habe einfach was wichtiges ausgelassen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneofamillion (8. April 2012)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, und Blizzard würde das auch nicht machen.
> Ich hab einen Tipp für dich, der schon vielen Leuten mit deinem Problem geholfen hat:
> Es gibt beim Hafen des Ansturms einen Ort für Questgeber, der in den Klippen verborgen liegt (schickt dich irgendwann eine Questreihe hin).
> Dort gibt es dann eine Quest (die später Daily wird), dass man 5 Dokumente aus Kisten klauen soll. In diesem Kisten gibt es eine Dropchance, das ein Gegenstand dropt, der eine weitere Gruppenquestreihe startet. (3-4Qs)
> ...



Top, Danke! 

Hatte sonst keinerlei Quests mehr offen und konnte Eiskrone damit endlich abschliessen!

greetz

oneofamillion


----------



## madmurdock (9. April 2012)

oneofamillion schrieb:


> Top, Danke!
> 
> Hatte sonst keinerlei Quests mehr offen und konnte Eiskrone damit endlich abschliessen!
> 
> ...



Es gibt für sowas mittlerweile Addons, wo man auslesen kann, welche Quests man absolviert hat und welche noch nicht. Eines davon nennt sich /quest completelist. Man muss also nur faehig sein die weiss (noch nicht abgeschlossenen) markierten Quests in die Datenbanken einzugeben um zu erfahren, wie man an diese gelangt, oder ob noch Pres (man muss erst andere weisse Quests abschliessen) dafür benötigt werden.


----------



## nini20 (17. April 2016)

86, Nachtelfe, Druidin

ich verzweifele gerade. Hab den Quest completist. Der hat mir sonst immer gut geholfen. Mir fehlen in Eiskrone noch VIER QUests. QC sagt: es fehlen noch die Knochenhexen-Quests. Ich weiß, dass ich ein paar schon für sie gemacht hab, aber jetzt zeigt mir das Ding nur noch diese Knochensammel-Geschichte an (wiederholbar). Keine anderen mehr. Aber erledigt sind sie auch noch nicht!
Was fehlt mir denn noch? Muss man für die Knochenhexe vorher was erledigt haben? Aber sonst hab ich eigentlich fast alle gemacht! 
Bin echt verzweifelt  Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------

